# Egrip RBA local?



## Antonius Scheid (14/12/14)

Good morning everybody!

Anyone got the egrip RBA in stock or on pre order? Love that device and want the RBA sooooo badly!

Thanks,

Antonius


----------



## Andre (14/12/14)

As far as I know they are not available yet, not even internationally - some pre-orders. Watch the eciggies and vapour mountain web sites.


----------



## johan (14/12/14)

Antonius Scheid said:


> Good morning everybody!
> 
> Anyone got the egrip RBA in stock or on pre order? Love that device and want the RBA sooooo badly!
> 
> ...



I asked eciggies to let me know when available, the current ETA; end Dec 2014, beginning Jan 2015.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (14/12/14)

johan said:


> I asked eciggies to let me know when available, the current ETA; end Dec 2014, beginning Jan 2015.


Enjoying the eGrip @johan?


----------



## johan (14/12/14)

Andre said:


> Enjoying the eGrip @johan?



Yes I do, an ideal little stealth device, especially for on-the-road - just need to finish this project and then I will do a detailed break down review.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

